# Our Cheep Carport / Mini Barn



## Mini Love

We bought a house and had to strart from scratch for every thing Just land & a house... So money being an issue & needing a barn for the mini's, a building for the chickens, a fenced in pasture for the mini's and fenced in yard for the dogs, we need to spend carefuly.

I was only going to use half of it... But I took over the whole thing LOL, but he will get a barn to soon.

Mini Barn 18 feet by 20 feet - peek is 8.5 feet tall - New car port, installed for 699.00 about 200.00 in wood & screws, 2 days of work for us.

We took ply wood and ran it down the sides... The 10 inch opening will be inclosed with clear roofing panels in cold weather, open other wise for air flow.

We still need to make solid doors for the front for the cold cold nights & we will put something over the side door to.

The side door is made out of fence with a piece of plywood blocking them from pawing at it.. That was a temp thing, BUT i like how i can see through the barn from the house.

View from my side porch




Doing the loop in the drive




Comming in our drive view




The 2 huge trees are being removed in the next week, didnt think that through before we put in the carport.. I was thinking about giving them shade, not think of the storms comming through and maybe dropping one on the barn.. Dahhh they will be gone and they still have shade trees away from the barn.

We did the chicken building the same way but it is 18 feet by 30 feet it was 1200.00 installed and we made the pens inside & out.

So if you on the hunt for a new barn, heres an idea for you.. Most of the hard & high work is done by workers and the rest can be done in a few days with a helper.

Ply wood

2by4's

self tapping screws

wood screws

Clear roofing panels

few bags of pine shavings

Hay rack

and you have a barn

I have mine open with no stalls

not sure if I will keep it as it is or do stalls, its working well open

But you know how it is - all ways changing or adding to what you have LOL

I am all ready plotting on a dry lot to the side were the trees are being removed from with its own shelter.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

VERY cool! So, tell me more. What part exactly did you get (and was installed) as part of the $699 and what did you have to do yourself?

Again, VERY cool!!!


----------



## cretahillsgal

Very cute. I hope to do something similar to this next year.

You can also buy the carports with sides installed on them too for a bit more money.


----------



## Mini Love

Here is what they did for the $699.00 all the metal work & the hard work in my eye's We dont fo hieghts well LOL

We did all the wood and the highest we had to do was on a 3 step step ladder

we had to attach 2 by 4 to the metal legs for the suport 2 by 4's for the wall ply wood.

I this we used 13 sheets of ply wood

around 30, 2 by 4s 12 foot long

The front wall was traced to the shape off of the white trim, then added 3 inches to the trace lines and that took it to the roof line.

the back wall was in the middle at 1st when i was going to share it with the big boy toys.. so once i was allowed to have the whole thing we unscrewed everything and moved it to the back, some flaws since it was shaped for the middle, But I am not complaining ... I got to have the whole thing LOL


----------



## Mini Love

cretahillsgal said:


> Very cute. I hope to do something similar to this next year.
> 
> You can also buy the carports with sides installed on them too for a bit more money.



I priced that route to ( well thought of semi doing it ), price wise they seem to charge you more for the side sheets, our metal co near us would have cost less to do it....then the carport co would of charged.

BUT thin Metal walls are not the best, If a foot was to be kicked through - a hole in the wall would be the least of the worry. A friend of mine had her horse ( large horse ) at friends & she did kick through and it damaged he foot & leg so bad, the vet said to put her down... she didnt but it took many hours of care and a fork lift to hang her from, she could not stand on her own for weeks... in the end she was fine and back to her self months later... and the thought of metal walls at kick range, not here... plus they would dent easy to.

Just me though,

Please post pic's

when you do


----------



## Jill

Very cool!!! We have one we use as a big run in shed.


----------



## mrsj

Like it a lot, looks great!


----------



## hobbyhorse23

What a great idea and love the little decorative touches you put on it! I've noticed so many mini people do that sort of thing and it makes all the difference in what looks "homey" and what just looks makeshift.

Will be bookmarking this thread for someday when I move to a place of my own and need to add a barn in a hurry.

Leia


----------



## LittleRibbie

You did a great job...its so cute!! Thats what my hubby wanted to do instead of the barn we just had built....if I knew it would have looked that great I would have opted for what you did!! Really, really a nice, nice barn....I love it!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle

Oh I love it!!!! It's perfect, I have what you would call a " cottage barn" haha


----------



## Mini Love

I am glad so many like it, I LOVE my " mini barn " another thing i added was in side solar lights ones that you would use for a flag, spot light type & I put them in the corners & over the hay rack.. On the out side I put motion senser solar spot lights ones I love those ones - they will light up everything.. I put one of those in the hay shed so at night i could see no animals were in there ( i know i am a chicken LOL Just moved here and still worried about the wild life creeping around ) Plan on buying more just to put here & there, They can all so be taken off the base and used as a flash light that will light up everything. Makes it nice for feeding in the dark or just checking on them.

OOOHHHH incase anyone has wondered why we did not put the door way in the middle, our last barn was like that with the door in the middle, it did not give them verry much space inside with out wind wipping around, Putting the door on one side gives them a much larger corner to stand in that does not get wipping wind.. I dont really like to Lock them in but want them to be warm.. as I said before about clear roofing panels ( 3 - 2' by 8' cut in half will do everything @12.00 a sheet ) will be used on the open areas on the side and the side door will be closed during the cold weather.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm

Love it! I did the same thing with my 20x20 carport. They really work wonderfully!! So much cheaper and the fact you can still customize them to your needs. I turned mine into a 6 stall barn. I'm down to 3 horses but still. I use the rest for storage and a tack room. Would love to see some inside photos of it if you get a chance!


----------



## Lindi-loo

I love it it looks great 



 well done ..but I had the tables turned..my husband stole my hay barn and turned it into a garage for his new car 



 I found my hay now being stored on pallets with a few roof sheets tied down over the top


----------



## rimmerpaints

VERY CUTE!!! I like it


----------



## Mini Love

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> Love it! I did the same thing with my 20x20 carport. They really work wonderfully!! So much cheaper and the fact you can still customize them to your needs. I turned mine into a 6 stall barn. I'm down to 3 horses but still. I use the rest for storage and a tack room. Would love to see some inside photos of it if you get a chance!


I will get some pic's... But there not much to it, Just all open so you seen the wood, we have 5 solar lights & 2 hay racks.

TY


----------

